# a phew old pics



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

heres a phew pics from the old days ha ha you mite like 
1 me with a buzzard
2 my dad and uncle out for a mooch
3 me with my mates terriers what all got stolen off some haertless t**t
4 my mate dan with his pack
5 same pic i cocked up ha ha 
6 me with a 24 pound common 
enjoy mac


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Very cool pics, thanks for sharing!

Everyone loves a blast from the past, especially with a little story behind it....

Also, good looking Flecktarn jacket you've got in the 1st pic, one of the best camo patterns in the world in my opinion!

Cheers - John


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool pics. Thanks for posting em.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.The good old days.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

cool pics.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

them take me back abit.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats some good looking dogs there. Keep posting great pics.


----------

